# Bit type to trim plywood edge???



## Altsouza (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,
I am completly newbie to Routers.
I am building a Speaker Cabinet, and i need to trim the front panel by 1/8 inch, so it will be narrow to fit in the outer box.
I tried to use a plainer, but it became curved, and i lost it.
My router is a 1/4 black decker.
What kind of bit is used to do this?
Thanks
Antonio


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Antonio.

I would use a template trim cutter and a MDF straight edge set back 1/8" from the side you want to trim.


----------



## Altsouza (Mar 19, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Antonio.
> 
> I would use a template trim cutter and a MDF straight edge set back 1/8" from the side you want to trim.


Sorry, but i am newbie. What bit type do you recomend?
Thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Antonio, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Antonio and welcom e to the forum. What James suggested is to use this type bit Freud | Flush Trim Router Bit | Home Depot Canada and to clamp a straight edge to your workpiece back from the edge the amount you wish to trim off. The bit will follow the straightedge.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bits Looks like this, bearing runs along the pattern that you make 1/8" narrower


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

Web Special! Save an additional $6 on #1731! Get state of the art results in flush trimming, pattern or template work. The 2 flute solid carbide spiral bits have two ball bearing guides. Great for use where chip-out is a concern with plywood, melamine or other laminate surfaces. Downcut bit is for hand held router applications. Upcut bit is for table mounted router applications. Overall length for 1/4" bit is 3" and for 1/2" bit is 3-3/4". As seen and recommended in WOOD® Magazine (#158).

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...html/pages/bt_flush.html#pattern_flush_anchor


----------



## Altsouza (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Guys.

I have just bought the Amana Flush Trim Bit with bearing. I think it will be ok!!!


----------

